# Koala and baby out for a stroll



## Warrigal (Feb 8, 2021)

This is most unusual. They are usually high up in the eucalypts and very difficult to spot.

https://fb.watch/3xwwPlKRCB/


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2021)

They are also difficult to spot, if you are not on FB.


----------



## Jules (Feb 8, 2021)

Spent ages watching them in the zoo on the Gold Coast.  

I’m torn which is cuter - the koala or the panda.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 8, 2021)

That's precious!  Thank you for posting that!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 8, 2021)

I managed to watch the video earlier, but now I can't gain access to it, but so very sweet. 

Just love moms waddle with baby on her back.

I have a real weakness for koalas.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 11, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> This is most unusual. They are usually high up in the eucalypts and very difficult to spot.
> 
> https://fb.watch/3xwwPlKRCB/


@Warrigal aren't they beautiful? They have the most angelic faces
I have lost count of the number of times when we have been driving around the Adelaide Hills
and we come across a Koala trying to cross the road and I am always fearful for them
Huz always stops and shoos said Koala up the bank on the side of the road and into the nearest tree


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 11, 2021)

To all those here from koala land, has anyone ever pet or held a koala?

It has become a dream of mine to one day visit a centre where I can hold one. I wouldn't be able to let it go.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 11, 2021)

I have, many years ago at a small wild life park. I was not allowed to put my arms around him because their ribs are easily damaged. My hands were underneath his bottom and I held him for some minutes. Since then visitors to wild life parks are photographed beside a koala with one hand touching and the encounter is just as long as it takes to take the souvenir photo.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 11, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I have, many years ago at a small wild life park. I was not allowed to put my arms around him because their ribs are easily damaged. My hands were underneath his bottom and I held him for some minutes. Since then visitors to wild life parks are photographed beside a koala with one hand touching and the encounter is just as long as it takes to take the souvenir photo.


They look so soft.

If I worked for a rehab centre handling koalas, I'd never leave for home, my home would be the centre.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 11, 2021)

They certainly are cute. The baby in the video must be getting to an age and weight where poor mama will have a struggle just to carry him around.


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

So gorgeous melts my heart


----------

